# Update on Chris!!!



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris graduated from 16 week police academy on Feb. 11. He is exactly 2 years old. 
This past Thursday, Chris and his handler got a call for an armed robbery at a Pizza store in NJ city. They brought the dog to the scene as the Pizza store owner saw the man go out the door and run to the left down the sidewalk. They brought Chris in and started him in that direction tracking for perp. He picked up scent and went down four blocks on sidewalk and across streets. In middle of 5 th block, he stops and turns his head toward the street. He crossed the street, (K9 handler had two other officers with him with long gun and standard equipment as this person was armed, so they stopped traffic), and proceeded into an alley that led to back of store and went up to dumpster. Inside the dumpster they found a "hoodie". Officer recast the dog and he picked up scent again and went back through yards, over a 5 foot fence, and about three streets over Chris makes a left on sidewalk, goes down a Street and then backtracks down a dirt road toward the original intown section. Before he gets back to main street, he hits on a pile of leaves and they finf a "do-rag" under the leaves. They recast him again and he leads them back across the street, up two blocks on sidewalk and turns into driveway and goes to back of house. He goes down steps with bilko doors and comes to halt at closed door at bottom of steps.
The Officers go to front door, knock, and older gentleman answers. They inquire in anyone in twenties or thirties lives there, and the man says his son is in his twnties, but he hasn't seen him today. They got the son's name, ran his Driver's liscence and took the picture on the liscence to the Pizza store owner who postively identified him as the one that robbed him.
Of course the hoodie and do-ag will be DNA'd to confirm they are his and warrants were put out for his arrest.
The Officer called me telling me how much he loved this dog, lol and thanking me once again for this nice dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to go Chris!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's awesome! Way to go Chris!  He is very handsome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yay, Chris, congrats on your "first collar"! Which may be your 2nd or 3rd, actually


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Great story! When my brother was a police officer, his girlfriend was a k9 officer. Her shepherd was awesome. Loved the stories.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! Great job Chris!

Now, the humor side in me is laughing because the young perp is scratching his rear end wondering how they found him so quick when he so cleverly tried to make his get away.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Great dog! I know that you are proud of him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Amazing story!

Too bad Chris wasn't rewarded with a good live bite!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations handsome on a job well done.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

For the current patrol dogs, often nose work is more utilized than bitework. When the various police depts were trying to get me to let Chris go, whhat impressed me about his handler was his feeling that he wanted a dog that could track over any surface and in any environment. He felt this was just as important as the bitework. That told me a lot about his understanding of all the uses of a good dog. I am as happy with the handler as I am for the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job Chris! a definite reason to be proud


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> For the current patrol dogs, often nose work is more utilized than bitework. When the various police depts were trying to get me to let Chris go, whhat impressed me about his handler was his feeling that he wanted a dog that could track over any surface and in any environment. He felt this was just as important as the bitework. That told me a lot about his understanding of all the uses of a good dog. I am as happy with the handler as I am for the dog.



Every dog handler should know the *primary *function of a PSD is one of "detection". The "bite work" is an ancillary function. The dog did a good job of locating the tossed items, however, I find it very unusual they would test for DNA in an aggravated robbery case. It really would only prove that it belonged to the subject, not that he was the one did the robbery. At any rate, sure was good work on the K9 team.

DFrost


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good job Cliff , and Chris !
Carmen


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Great story! Was Chris a Sid v. H. Pixner son? What was the full pedigree on him?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I agree Frost. They already have a positive ID. DNA not necessary,would take forever too.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Dfrost...the officer informed me that they wanted the DNA to link the articles with the subject and that they are also part of the clothing that Pizza man said was worn(especially the hoodie). Either way the city prosecutor will probably make the call.
Yes Chris is a Sid son, and I have another one here at my feet that is 4 1/2 months, and he shows everything Chris did at same age and even a little more, if that is possible.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

See if I can post a little better pic of Chris's half-brother.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Phone calls like that must be work a million bucks to you!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

cliffson1 said:


> Dfrost...the officer informed me that they wanted the DNA to link the articles with the subject and that they are also part of the clothing that Pizza man said was worn(especially the hoodie). Either way the city prosecutor will probably make the call.
> Yes Chris is a Sid son, and I have another one here at my feet that is 4 1/2 months, and he shows everything Chris did at same age and even a little more, if that is possible.


 
I would bet that the officer was very mistaken. They already have positive ID from the victim and DNA takes forever and would only prove that an individual was wearing something. Positive photo ID is all that they need. If the officer you spoke to is a street cop that explains it We do not get DNA confirmation under these circumstances. Would be pretty bizarre


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Big kudos to Chris and his handler. Jazzy is very proud of her big brother!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Chris, I love to see our breed extended to their greatest capabilities. Lays the foundation for some breeders to strive for the utility dog the breed was always supposed to be.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

cliffson1 said:


> Thanks Chris, I love to see our breed extended to their greatest capabilities. Lays the foundation for some breeders to strive for the utility dog the breed was always supposed to be.


 
Just FYI, we police k9 handlers have been using trailing dogs for 30 years. Also article search. That is part of being a patrol dog 
I trailed six bangers over 20yrs ago and my dog found every tennis shoe and cap they dropped along the way. That is what they should do  They are going to find the human odor


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Cliff,
Sounds like your "luck" is still holding..... LOL


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great job Cliff.
Keep producing these Police k9's as often as you do and you will need a big time business or a reality tv show.

Now if you need a agent.....


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually, we had patrol dogs, trailing dogs, sentry dogs and all kinds of scent and infantry dogs,(Trackers for trailing the enemy, mine and tunnel, scout, etc) in 1974 when I was in the Army. Don't know how many years ago that was.


----------

